# Titan Capspray 115



## epretot

I got a quote for this sprayer this week.

I would like some feedback from those of you who have one.

I plan to spray cabinets, built-ins and furniture. May even try toning. Your thoughts?


----------



## driftweed

I got the 75, love the portability of a turbine hvlp. I thin to the max when spraying latex though, and still occasionally have problems. Mines main use is bathtubs.

The 115 should handle cabinet like you want, though.


----------



## woodcoyote

Spraying cabinets as in...paint?

HVLP is good for stain, toning, lacquers/sealers. 

But for paint I'd go with the AAA.

With the titan make sure to have plenty of spare parts. Go with the cheaper gun Maxum 2. NOT The Maxum elite gun...worst gun they could make and put with that unit.

And just make sure you got plenty of time to do a full break down and clean, often. 

Other than that it's a good unit.


Edit: to spray latex or paints in general. Be prepared to thin.. a lot. They say it doesn't need thinning or a little bit at most. 

Not true.

On average we have to thin about 20 to 25% for it to atomize good. Takes multiple passes and a lot of time to re-pspray thing (multiple coats). 

If your going for a splatter effect then don't thin the product.


----------



## epretot

I want to try Kem Aqua and PC oil with it.

I'm having a difficult time finding reviews for this unit.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Damon also has the 115, so maybe he'll chime in. One of my older HVLP's is the 4 stage, and I've shot just about everything from lacquers to tile clad through it. Woodcoyote's right about the old Maxim gun design. That check valve is brutal. 

Definitely look into using the 3M PPS gear with your rig. Makes for quick cleaning & will solve the issue of not being able to spray at certain angles.


----------



## woodcoyote

epretot said:


> I want to try Kem Aqua and PC oil with it.


I know this probably isn't the kem aqua your referring to, but just a funny coincidence that I sprayed some kem aqua just about 30 mins ago.

Product could be a little cold so it is a little orange peely, but starting to level out ok in spots. Might need to scuff sand and second coat it.

Strong stuff I think, just got my hands on it about a week or so ago. Small scratch test after 20 mins didn't even leave a mark.

Edit:
Shot unthinned. #3 needle. 115 capspray. #1 setting (highest).


----------



## straight_lines

I have had one for almost two years now. Not one single issue with the turbine, but all the hvlp mfg's need to just forgo the cup and ship with a cup system like 3m PPS. You can get them in both gravity cup and siphon. Well worth the money in clean up time and solvents. You can switch products in a minute or so as well. 

http://3mcollision.com/products/featured-products/pps


----------



## epretot

straight_lines said:


> I have had one for almost two years now. Not one single issue with the turbine, but all the hvlp mfg's need to just forgo the cup and ship with a cup system like 3m PPS. You can get them in both gravity cup and siphon. Well worth the money in clean up time and solvents. You can switch products in a minute or so as well.
> 
> http://3mcollision.com/products/featured-products/pps


What is your experience with paints? 

If spraying cabinet paint isn't going to work...i have to consider something else.


----------



## straight_lines

Its great with any product we have tried from trim paint to oil enamel, tub reglazing and acrylic lacquers.


----------



## Damon T

I have the 115 and it was a great unit for small stuff. I picked up a Titan (spray tech) ED655plus airless diaphragm pump on CL and it was a great replacement for HVLP. Easy to setup and spray small quantities, but faster than HVLP. The Titan 115 is a nice unit, just slow. Very high quality though. And great control. Amazing control. I personally like the Elite gun it comes with. I would love to get some of the PPS cup systems mentioned here. I haven't used my HVLP in a year or so though, ever since I got the airless. Which by the way only costs $600 new. 
The main reason I've held off on the AAA units is they seem to be heavy and I like easy portability. That's actually one thing I love about the ED655 is how easy it is to move around. 
Mine is currently in the repair shop, but since I only paid $25 on CL a couple few years ago and got some use out of it, I don't mind paying a little to fix it.


----------



## epretot

I appreciate all of the input.

I was looking at some old threads at wood workers web. They were discussing pigmented poly by General Finishes as an alternative to painting cabinets. Target Coatings was also mentioned.

Do any of you have experience with thise products?


----------



## woodcoyote

Pretty much same thing as pigmented or tinted lacquer. Just water based.

Personally I think your better off with something like that than just paint. I never thought paint itself, even enamel, was hard enough for cabinetry. Always like a top coat for protection.


----------



## dirtyjeep01

I have the 115 it's awesome


----------



## harmonpa

epretot are you working in the field? Have you considered compressor instead of turbine?


----------



## dirtyjeep01

So question.. For those that have the 115 or a turbine . I have been using s dedicated airless for lacquer bought the 115 love it. Still trying to dial it in and get used to the size and awkard ness spraying rails. Questions though ...are you thinning your lacquer with the turbine I never did with airless. I am trying to dial in the correct air/material ratio. Thoughts or suggestions


----------



## harmonpa

Dirty Jeep could you send the name and manufacturer of the lacquer you use primarily? Might be able to help further


----------



## epretot

harmonpa said:


> epretot are you working in the field? Have you considered compressor instead of turbine?


Yes, working in the field. I have a small space at home. Looking into renting some shop space if this cabinet gig works out.


----------



## harmonpa

Epretot I would recommend going with atleast a 4 stage unit if your going to be working with paint like latex due to it being heavy bodied. This will give you the power to spray heavy coatings better. I would also see if they offer a pressure cup for the unit your considering as you will probably need pressure for the heavier coatings *like latex


----------



## woodcoyote

dirtyjeep01 said:


> So question.. For those that have the 115 or a turbine . I have been using s dedicated airless for lacquer bought the 115 love it. Still trying to dial it in and get used to the size and awkard ness spraying rails. Questions though ...are you thinning your lacquer with the turbine I never did with airless. I am trying to dial in the correct air/material ratio. Thoughts or suggestions


You shouldn't need to thin down your lacquers. Put a #3 tip in it and call it good. #2 setting for air.

You only need to thin certain clears and paint. Certain clears means, if they orange peel no matter what you do (different needle size, #1 and #2 settings of air, etc.)...then look at thinning.


----------



## woodcoyote

If you work in the field...you need a turbine. Dragging a compressor around is just another hastle and takes up more space in the truck/trailer.


----------



## epretot

harmonpa said:


> Epretot I would recommend going with atleast a 4 stage unit if your going to be working with paint like latex due to it being heavy bodied. This will give you the power to spray heavy coatings better. I would also see if they offer a pressure cup for the unit your considering as you will probably need pressure for the heavier coatings *like latex


I purchased the 115. It's a 6 stage. I also picked up the PPS being discussed in another thread. Time to experiment.


----------



## harmonpa

Cool that should be great!


----------



## dirtyjeep01

woodcoyote said:


> You shouldn't need to thin down your lacquers. Put a #3 tip in it and call it good. #2 setting for air.
> 
> You only need to thin certain clears and paint. Certain clears means, if they orange peel no matter what you do (different needle size, #1 and #2 settings of air, etc.)...then look at thinning.



It comes with a #3 . Setting number 2 is that next to minimal air? Counter clockwise to #1?


----------



## dirtyjeep01

How much material would you want to be at . Cabinet guy told me for rail keep the pattern setting to a circle instead of a fan. Thoughts?


----------



## dirtyjeep01

Sprayed stained with Titan. First lacquer job with it. Just trying to dial in spraying lacquer with it.


----------



## woodcoyote

dirtyjeep01 said:


> It comes with a #3 . Setting number 2 is that next to minimal air? Counter clockwise to #1?


#2 air setting is on the machine itself.

Titan 115 has 2 air settings. 1 (highest, used for thicker material) and 2 (normal).


----------



## kmp

I don't have a Titan, I have Capspray, but when I used to spray lacquer, I don't anymore because I got tired of poisoning myself. I add some lacquer retardant to extend the dry time a bit, since your adding so much hot air to the lacquer the retardant helps give a better finish.


----------



## dirtyjeep01

Where is the settings control on the machine can't find it in the manual either .


----------



## dirtyjeep01

Never mind lol found it


----------

